# 6 string tuned F-C-G-D-A-E



## Encephalon5 (Nov 1, 2011)

Friday when I get paid I'm buying either a seven string set of strings for my bass, or a standard six set. I'd really love having the added F string, but I don't want to have to go through getting a new nut or a neck adjustment or anything because, unless I really love this tuning, I'm going right back to C-B tuning. So, has anyone tried this? do any of you know what I would have to do my bass to make this work properly? I won't be able to do any more than adjust the intonation. I'm just trying to decide whether or not i stay in standard tuning until i can buy a new bass and devote my older one to different tunings.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 1, 2011)

And here I thought you were tuning it to fifths from low F. If it's something that you want to do, go for it. What's making you feel hesitant toward it? You'll probably need a new nut, but it shouldn't be unplayable without one.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah i was hoping you were doing fifths, it's an amazing tuning that would give you the range of an 8.
You very probably won't need a new nut when using thinner strings (from experience) the downforce tends to centre the string in the curved floor of the slot. I've used .045 in a .165 slot, a .007p in a .032 slot etc. etc. no problem.
To avoid adjusting the neck try to match the total tension of your current set. Use the same gauges for EADGC. You can use a plain guitar string (of sufficient length) for F by threading an old bass ball-end onto one (.018p - .020p).


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 1, 2011)

I want to do fifths tuned E-B-F#-C#-G#, but I'm not going to until I have a second instrument dedicated to that tuning.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 2, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> And here I thought you were tuning it to fifths from low F.




Although I would love to have a six string bass tuned from low E to high F myself, since I'm not a huge fan of how most low B's feel/sound and I like to do soloing and chords on bass.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Nov 11, 2011)

chords would be a real pain in the ass with a tuning in fifths, anyone tried it?


----------



## ElRay (Nov 11, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> chords would be a real pain in the ass with a tuning in fifths, anyone tried it?


On guitars, hell-yes and on basses, yes. That said, all of the bass stories I know of were for classical music.

I think part of the allure of an altered tuning is to make the familiar difficult to force yourself into different directions.

Ray


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 11, 2011)

One of the nice things about guitar and bass is I can get away from fifths tuning. It's great for some chord voicings, but requires a lot more shifting to play melodic lines.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 11, 2011)

The Omega Cluster said:


> chords would be a real pain in the ass with a tuning in fifths, anyone tried it?


Yeah i've been tuning my basses in fifths since 1996. Fifths is excellent for chords, the notes are more widely spaced and therefore clearer. Also the intervals map out across the strings in a very useful and intuitive way. It was the beautiful, clear, fresh sound of fifths chords that converted me to fifths (Robert Fripp).


----------



## TapyTap (Feb 13, 2012)

Encephalon5 said:


> I want to do fifths tuned E-B-F#-C#-G#, but I'm not going to until I have a second instrument dedicated to that tuning.



At last, another human being that is contemplating this tuning! (Certainly there must be more of us out there...)

I'm also considering the following in a 4- or 5-string configuration (36" scale): C1 G1 D2 A2 (E3) or D1 A1 E2 B2 (F#3) 

Perhaps just 4-strings would suffice (at a 32" scale): E1 B1 F#2 C#3


----------



## Tyghor (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm curious, what is a fifth tuning? What difference does it make?


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 13, 2012)

Tyghor said:


> I'm curious, what is a fifth tuning? What difference does it make?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree_(music)

Degrees: fourths, fifths, etc. A perfect fourth is five semitones. A perfect fifth, seven semitones. Basses are usually tuned in fourths. A is a fourth higher than E; D is a fourth higher than A; G is a fourth higher than D. EADG for standard four-string bass tuning.

Tuning in fifths gives you a tuning that has more in common with a violin or cello; these instruments' typical tunings are low-to-high GDAE and CGDA respectively. 

Guitars have a hybrid system which is mostly perfect fourths, with a major third between the G and B strings. A 6-string guitar in drop D involves strings tuned a third, a fourth, and a fifth apart.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 13, 2012)

I started with guitar, tuned CGDAEB. 

I then went to 8-string, tuned either Bb0 F1 C2 G2 D3 A3 E4 B4 (25.5") or Ab0 Eb1 Bb1 F2 C3 G3 D4 A4 (28.625"). Melody was great but more vertical, chords not so much great.

After a few years, I went to EADGCFAD on all my 8-strings.

----

The vertical nature of full fifths tuning took a lot of work to overcome at 28.625". I can't even imagine how it would work at 34" or 35". 

OP, I don't know how you're going to try it out without getting the nut widened for the larger strings required. How are you planning on doing that?


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 13, 2012)

An all fifths tuning (7 semitone intervals between the open strings instead of 5) greatly increases the range of a guitar, you get the range of an 8 string on a 6 string. The chord and scale patterns are very logical and intuitive, since the fifth is the fundamental building block of the modern world's musical system, and also the most fundamental and consonant interval after the octave. Fifths tuning makes chords very clear, even when played low down.


----------



## Tyghor (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the answers guys! I might try this tuning soon!


----------



## Peculate (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I've been obsessed recently with the idea of all-5ths tuning. 
Is there anyone out there with experience with F-C-G-D-A-E on a 6-string (guitar*)? I know ixlramp and Explorer said they experimented with all-5ths/NST, but has anyone done it from F up, and not C up? If so, what kind of mods did you have to do? New nut? What gauge strings? 
I can't get over the harmonic possibilities that tuning could open up, and the range you could have on a six string. It'd be unreal. It would really change the way I play (and write for) guitar.

*(P.S., I note this is in the bass forum, but I'm asking about guitar. Sorry. I just saw this thread and thought I would bring back the discussion instead of starting a whole new one.)


----------



## vices like vipers (Jan 26, 2014)

Peculate said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I've been obsessed recently with the idea of all-5ths tuning.
> Is there anyone out there with experience with F-C-G-D-A-E on a 6-string (guitar*)? I know ixlramp and Explorer said they experimented with all-5ths/NST, but has anyone done it from F up, and not C up? If so, what kind of mods did you have to do? New nut? What gauge strings?
> I can't get over the harmonic possibilities that tuning could open up, and the range you could have on a six string. It'd be unreal. It would really change the way I play (and write for) guitar.
> 
> *(P.S., I note this is in the bass forum, but I'm asking about guitar. Sorry. I just saw this thread and thought I would bring back the discussion instead of starting a whole new one.)



I've been tuning in fifths (F1 C2 G2 D3 A3 E4) on my guitar for about 4 years now, the only thing you really have to do is widen the nut (I haven't had to do this with my locking nut yet), drill the out one of the tuners, or unwrap the string enough to fit, and adjust the saddles to get the low strings to initiate properly.

For the time being, I'm using a garbage set of strings I just random threw together, so right now I'm using a .080 for the lowest string, and I think a .073? for the C. But the strings also depend on the tension you want as well, I like to use a set of tens so yeah, that may be to floppy for you, or not, you have to decide.

Here is a thread I made from last year, that has some suggested string sets
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...string-tention-fifths-tuning.html#post3506060

I still need to order a new set, I probably should do that tomorrow.


----------

